# Install Successful, but can't boot (2008 iMac)



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2012)

Successfully installed FreeBSD 9.0 64-bit on a 2008 iMac with Core 2 Duo processor. However, I have yet to get a succcessful boot of the system. When I try to boot/reboot, it gets 2 seconds into the boot and displays:

Event Timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <APPLE Apple00>

which would seem to suggest an ACPI issue. At this point the system madly displays screen after screen of data for about 5 seconds then a reboot is forced. The display scrolls so rapidly that I can not read anything. Attemps to disable ACPI support at boot or boot into safe mode results in a panic:

panic: No usable event timer found.

and another forced reboot.

Also if I ESCape to boot options, everything I type gets a blank inserted after, so that typing "menu" results in "m e n u" and is unrecognized.

Do I have any options here other than try to reinstall, maybe at 32-bits?


----------



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, so here is an update. I have been able to boot into the system twice to a login prompt ... this without making any changes. About one out of every 10 boot attempts is successful.

However, the system is flaky. At the login prompt I am initally not given a chance to enter my username. It instantly goes to the passsword prompt. Pressing ENTER gets me to a login prompt and I am able to login. However, I am not able to su to root (BAD SU tom to root. Sorry.). I can change directories and edit files, but without the abilty to su, I'm very limited.

Also, if I let the system sit at a login prompt for a few minutes, it begins to populate tilde characters until I press ENTER.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2012)

Keyboard problem?


----------



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2012)

Under FreeBSD it would appear that I do have a keyboard issue, but when I boot into a "live Linux distro" from DVD on the same system on which FreeBSD is installed, I do not have any of the same keyboard issues.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Keyboard problem?



In thinking about the strange keyboard behavior under FreeBSD, I removed the keyboard from the system, turned it upside down, give it a few shakes, gave it a few sharp taps on its underside, and pressed every single key (all 110 of them) a couple of times. Then I reconnected and attempted a reboot.

Apparently there was foreign material in the keyboard which I shook/tapped out or there was a stuck key, becuase now it functions normally. The system now boots to a login prompt every time without fail. I can login as a normal user, but still cannot SU to root. However, I can log in as root.

If I HAD SUFFICIENT forum status I would edit this post to show it as solved.

Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2012)

trh411 said:
			
		

> I can login as a normal user, but still cannot SU to root. However, I can log in as root.


In order to be allowed to su(1) to root, the user in question needs to be a member of the wheel group.

Fonz


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2012)

trh411 said:
			
		

> If I had sufficient forum status I would edit this post to show it as solved.


Until you're there (ten posts and ten days membership, if I recall correctly) you can PM any moderator or admin and ask them to do it for you.

Fonz


----------



## kpa (Dec 27, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Until you're there (ten posts and ten days membership, if I recall correctly) you can PM any moderator or admin and ask them to do it for you.
> 
> Fonz



It's all explained in the sign-up email


----------



## fonz (Dec 27, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> It's all explained in the sign-up email


Yet it still remains one of the most F A'ed Qs [sic] 

Fonz


----------

